# Chagrin Steel



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Hit the Chagrin yesterday, and was surprised by the quality of the water. A little high, but decent color. Went 2 for 3 in about two hours, using spawn sacs.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I thought the color was great today got a couple in about an hour.


----------



## mtkjay8869 (Nov 18, 2011)

what would be a good starting point on the chargin?


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

mtkjay8869 said:


> what would be a good starting point on the chargin?


The soccer fields. You can access them off of Lakeshore Blvd.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

You can't access the soccer fields from lakeshore right now for some reason. they have the gates roped off. You have to go up to woodland and take the right and drive through the houses and park at the football field next to the announcer box.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

That's wierd.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

They block off that entrance in the parks off season, due to illegal dumping that was going on back there..................


----------

